# 100% het orange ghost x spider = ???



## steve200 (Jun 8, 2009)

as above really, ghost is male spider is female.

what would i get???


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

25% normal
25% spider
25% het ghost
25% het ghost, spider

Chance per egg


----------



## steve200 (Jun 8, 2009)

so with the het ghost and the het ghost spider, what would they look like??
im guessin they'd look normal but thought i'd ask to make sure?

sorry im new to all the gene stuff, just tryin to get my head round it all.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

1:2 Spider 50% ph Ghost (visually a Spider)
1:2 50% ph Ghost (visually a Normal)


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

worth noting...
some spider and pastel het ghosts show the gene (esp if het orange ghost)


----------



## steve200 (Jun 8, 2009)

righto, thanks for that,
ive got a pastel and a spider female and am probably going to buy the ghost for breeding next year.
what would i get if i done the het ghost to the pastel?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

steve200 said:


> righto, thanks for that,
> ive got a pastel and a spider female and am probably going to buy the ghost for breeding next year.
> what would i get if i done the het ghost to the pastel?


same as below, but pastel...



> 1:2 Spider 50% ph Ghost (visually a Spider)
> 1:2 50% ph Ghost (visually a Normal)


every 1 out of 2 'should' be het ghost


----------



## steve200 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi thanks for the info, still truin to get my head round all of this.
So how would I make the gene visible?
By breeding it to another 100% het????
Sorry, there's going to be lots of questions!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, Ghost is recessive so you need a pair of the genes to make it visual, so both parents will need to have it to pass one down each.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

steve200 said:


> So how would I make the gene visible?
> By breeding it to another 100% het????
> Sorry, there's going to be lots of questions!


Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca


----------

